# Where can I find Webster’s 3rd new California Dictionary for SFM definitions?



## Yikes (Feb 9, 2022)

I’ve been looking online, but can’t find the dictionary referenced in the California Building Code chapter 2, as quoted below;

*"201.4 Terms Not Defined*

Where terms are not defined through the methods authorized by this section, such terms shall have ordinarily accepted meanings such as the context implies. 

   For applications listed in Section 1.11 regulated by the Office of the State Fire Marshal, where terms are not defined through the methods authorized by this section, such terms shall have ordinarily accepted meanings such as the context implies. Webster's Third New California Dictionary of the English Language, Unabridged, shall be considered as providing ordinarily accepted meanings."


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 9, 2022)

Library or inter library loan


----------



## classicT (Feb 9, 2022)

Dictionary by Merriam-Webster: America's most-trusted online dictionary
					

The dictionary by Merriam-Webster is America's most trusted online dictionary for English word definitions, meanings, and pronunciation. #wordsmatter




					www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## e hilton (Feb 9, 2022)

classicT said:


> Dictionary by Merriam-Webster: America's most-trusted online dictionary
> 
> 
> The dictionary by Merriam-Webster is America's most trusted online dictionary for English word definitions, meanings, and pronunciation. #wordsmatter
> ...


Yeahbut … the quoted text in the OP uses the term “california dictionary” … i didn’t know they had state specific versions.


----------



## classicT (Feb 9, 2022)

e hilton said:


> Yeahbut … the quoted text in the OP uses the term “california dictionary” … i didn’t know they had state specific versions.


Accurate... but how much can the definition of a word change.


----------



## Yikes (Feb 9, 2022)

classicT said:


> Accurate... but how much can the definition of a word change.


That's what I'm wondering.  If they came up with a very specific and unique and exceedingly rare dictionary, I can only assume there was argument over the definition of words, and conventional dictionaries were unsatisfactory, such that they needed to use only this one.

Either that, or there's some old joke to be made about speaking "Valley Girl":


----------



## mark handler (Feb 10, 2022)

Typo


----------



## Yikes (Feb 10, 2022)

mark handler said:


> Typo


Do you mean that they really intended to say " Webster's Third New *INTERNATIONAL* Dictionary of the English Language, Unabridged"?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 10, 2022)

Yikes said:


> Do you mean that they really intended to say " Webster's Third New *INTERNATIONAL* Dictionary of the English Language, Unabridged"?


They spend their life trying to erase the word "International" from  the codes.


----------



## thriftwoo (Feb 15, 2022)

Looks like a typo.






						Codes
					






					www.dgs.ca.gov
				




*PART 2–CALIFORNIA BUILDING CODE
Current Printing—Part 2 Volume 1 & 2*—Including Updates (HTML):





__





						2019 CALIFORNIA BUILDING CODE, TITLE 24, PART 2 (VOLUMES 1 & 2) WITH JULY 2021 SUPP | ICC DIGITAL CODES
					

ICC Digital Codes is the largest provider of model codes, custom codes and standards used worldwide to construct safe, sustainable, affordable and resilient structures.




					codes.iccsafe.org
				




2019 CBC, section 201.4 says "International", not "California".


----------



## e hilton (Feb 15, 2022)

thriftwoo said:


> 2019 CBC, section 201.4 says "International", not "California".


Well … maybe not.  Could be international and california … it’s a foreign country to the rest of the US.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 16, 2022)

thriftwoo said:


> Looks like a typo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Depends on where you get your info:





						Searchable platform for building codes
					

Explore a searchable database of US construction and building code. Code regulations are consolidated by state and city for easier navigation.




					up.codes
				



*



As stated before, a typo


----------



## instantmessenger (Feb 16, 2022)

Use commonly accepted common sense as a guide for the exact definitions.

*"Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience". — Mark Twain*


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 17, 2022)

Check with the Building Standards Commission


----------



## Yikes (Feb 18, 2022)

ADAguy said:


> Check with the Building Standards Commission


BSC referred me to the State Fire Marshal, where I got this reply today:

_"Unfortunately, that code section was amended a long time ago. We plan to repeal the amendment for the 2022 Intervening. The next 2022 edition of the California Building Code when it is published in July with have this error fixed.
The intent is for the Webster’s Third New International Dictionary, Unabridged to be used https://shop.merriam-webster.com/products/websters-third-new-international-dictionary-unabridged

There is a printer error. The general rule for the printer is to replace where “International” is called out to replace it with “California”. In this case it is an error.

I Hope this information helps."_


----------

